# "Abbot and Costello 101"



## peter (Aug 19, 2006)

"Abbot and Costello 101"

COSTELLO CALLS TO BUY A COMPUTER
FROM  ABBOTT

ABBOTT: Super Duper computer store. Can I
  help  you?

COSTELLO: Thanks. I'm setting up an office in my den and I'm  thinking about buying a computer.

ABBOTT: Mac?

COSTELLO: No, the name's Lou.

ABBOTT: Your computer?

COSTELLO: I don't own a  computer. I want to buy one.

ABBOTT: Mac?

COSTELLO: I told you,  my name's Lou.

ABBOTT: What about Windows?

COSTELLO: Why? Will it  get stuffy in here?

ABBOTT: Do you want a computer with
  Windows?

COSTELLO: I don't know. What will I see when I
  look at the  windows?

ABBOTT: Wallpaper.

COSTELLO: Never mind the windows. I  need a
  computer and software.

ABBOTT: Software for  Windows?

COSTELLO: No. On the computer! I need
something I can use to  write proposals, track expenses and run my business. What do you have?

ABBOTT: Office.

COSTELLO: Yeah, for my office. Can  you
  recommend anything?

ABBOTT: I just did.

COSTELLO: You just  did what?

ABBOTT: Recommend something.

COSTELLO: You recommended  something?

ABBOTT: Yes.

COSTELLO: For my office?

ABBOTT:  Yes.

COSTELLO: OK, what did you recommend for my office?

ABBOTT: Office.

COSTELLO: Yes, for my  office!

ABBOTT: I recommend Office with Windows.

COSTELLO: I  already have an office with
  windows! OK, let's just say I'm sitting at my computer and I want to type a proposal.
What do I need?

  ABBOTT:  Word.

COSTELLO: What word?

ABBOTT: Word in  Office.

COSTELLO: The only word in office is office.

ABBOTT: The  Word in Office for Windows.

COSTELLO: Which word in office for  windows?

  ABBOTT: The Word you get when you click
  the blue  "W".

COSTELLO: I'm going to click your blue "W" if
  you don't start  with some straight answers!
What about  financial. You have anything I can track my money?

ABBOTT: Money.

COSTELLO: That's right. What do you  have?

ABBOTT: Money.

COSTELLO: I need money to track my  money?

ABBOTT: It comes bundled with your
  computer.

COSTELLO:  What's bundled with my computer?

ABBOTT: Money.

COSTELLO: Money  comes with my computer?

ABBOTT: Yes. No extra charge.

COSTELLO: I  get a bundle of money with my
  computer? How much?

ABBOTT: One  copy.

COSTELLO: Isn't it illegal to copy money?

ABBOTT: Microsof t  gave us a license to
  copy Money.

COSTELLO: They can give you a license  to copy
  money?

ABBOTT: Why not? THEY OWN IT!


  A few days  later . . . . . . .

ABBOTT: Super Duper Computer Store. Can I
  help  you?

COSTELLO: How do I turn my computer off?

ABBOTT: Click on  "START" !!!!!


----------

